# Roland 7



## xhfujd (3 Июл 2013)

Друзья , возможно ли на Роланде 7 назначать для выборки звучание тех же инструментов что и для правой клавиатуры


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Июл 2013)

xhfujd Если коллеги по данному форуму не смогут подсказать ответ на Ваш вопрос,то его можно получить зарегистрировавшись на ((( Accordeon-Roland - Portail )),Поиск и работу лучше всего производить в ( гугл хроме ) и воспользоваться штатным переводчиком данного браузера.Народ там отзывчив и думаю помощь окажут не только в этой теме по Вашему инструменту.Удачи.


----------



## kep (4 Июл 2013)

xhfujd писал:


> Друзья , возможно ли на Роланде 7 назначать для выборки звучание тех же инструментов что и для правой клавиатуры


Не всех: там есть подмножество из 7 инструментов. Посмотрите стр. 43 в Руководстве


----------

